# Always cheat-Always win



## Tgace (Feb 14, 2005)

A good article about the philosophies, tactics and techniques of one of the modern gunfighting gurus...Clint Smith.

http://www.thunderranchinc.com/tactics.htm


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 15, 2005)

Good post.  I always enjoy reading Clint's articles, he has a very "no-nonsense" approach.



> Clint says, "I shoot until I win or the threat stops." And, "shoot what is available as long as it is available and until something else becomes available."   ...you should load when you can and not when you have to.


 Exactly!


----------



## Tgace (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah..that and....



> Clint believes strongly that in a gunfight you should as quickly as possible get out of the "hole" and withdraw to cover.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 16, 2005)

:mp5: Years ago when I was a Range Master at an indoor pistol range, I worked with a guy who carried 2 pistols and no less than 15 magazines. When asked why he would ruin his pockets like that, he replied as seriously as he could, "I dont wanna get killed for lack of shootin' back." He was a former cop with San Mateo PD. He died about a year later from Diabetes complications, but I have never forgotten his words. 

RIP Bill Bray.


----------



## bignick (Feb 16, 2005)

Was a very interesting article...though I don't carry, still a lot of good information...


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 17, 2005)

Yup. If you survive your first fire fight you can't possibly carry enough ammo after that. You'll ditch your canteen before you ditch ammo.


----------

